# IWC Mark XV bracelet/strap alternatives



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I have an IWC Mark XV which is currently on a black Nomos strap. It's a 20mm strap on a 19mm lug width, but it fits well enough. I also have the original buffalo. I know the original bracelet for this model isn't easy to come by, especially for a reasonable price, but are there any alternatives? The couple of leather straps I have are good enough, but sometimes I think I'd like to have it on a bracelet. Ideas?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen these on other than original bracelets (an occasional mesh - not sure you'd call that a bracelet), so I'mm afraid I can't suggest alternatives. My advice, though, is to save your pennies and buy an original bracelet. Whatever bracelet you'll fit, you'll always keep longing for the original one. So why waste money in the mean time?

Apologies if this sounds too harsh; I really don't want to. But do want to share my view.
Good luck with the search - Mark XV's are great watches.









*PS-1* - the bracelet for Timefactor's Speedbird III (Mark XII / XV hommage) looks very much like IWC's bracelet and can be purchased for UKP 80 + shipping. I do not know whether these are a direct fit and if not, what's involved to make them.

*PS-2* - are you staying dry / no flooding issues in your house / area?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Check out Hadley-Roma, for me an expansion band would be perfect.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Google "iwc little big pilot"


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

MHe225 said:


> *PS-2* - are you staying dry / no flooding issues in your house / area?


Thanks! And yes, I'm on the westside, which suffered more wind damage than flooding. It came close, but nothing got inside.


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

!!! Your watch is beautiful. I personally prefer the Mark XV on the original strap. I'm sad to say I don't have other strap options for you. I just wanted to compliment you on your glorious watch.


----------



## ryaku (Nov 13, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen these on other than original bracelets (an occasional mesh - not sure you'd call that a bracelet), so I'mm afraid I can't suggest alternatives. My advice, though, is to save your pennies and buy an original bracelet. Whatever bracelet you'll fit, you'll always keep longing for the original one. So why waste money in the mean time?


Couldn't agree more, nothing is like the gen ss bracelet.



MHe225 said:


> *PS-1* - the bracelet for Timefactor's Speedbird III (Mark XII / XV hommage) looks very much like IWC's bracelet and can be purchased for UKP 80 + shipping. I do not know whether these are a direct fit and if not, what's involved to make them.


Would you please share more info?
A web-link would be great. I cannot find where I can purchase the spare bracelet on line.

Thank you!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty sure the Speedbird bracelet is 20mm. In any case, I agree you should save up and get the OEM, one of the best bracelets ever made for any watch.


----------



## ryaku (Nov 13, 2006)

dhtjr said:


> Pretty sure the Speedbird bracelet is 20mm. In any case, I agree you should save up and get the OEM, one of the best bracelets ever made for any watch.


Yep, same lug width of the Mark XVI and XVII


----------



## Nils XV (Nov 7, 2011)

See this old thread showing Kaufmann shell cordovan on my Mark XV; very highly recommended!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/my-new-mk-xv-618642.html#post4519712


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

I had mine on a Monaco strap. Looks nice I recon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pix (Aug 2, 2015)

Just put mine on a ColaReb Venezia Distressed Aviator Brown. I think it's the best it's looked in years. The strap is a 20mm that squeezed in ok, but the top around the spring bar is rubbing on the case. I'll chalk it up as character.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

on a nomos mesh:


----------



## ryaku (Nov 13, 2006)

pix said:


> Just put mine on a ColaReb Venezia Distressed Aviator Brown. I think it's the best it's looked in years. The strap is a 20mm that squeezed in ok, but the top around the spring bar is rubbing on the case. I'll chalk it up as character.
> View attachment 4889618


It looks a perfect fit!
Would it be possible to share some wrist shots?

Very curious to see how it wears.

Thank you!


----------



## pix (Aug 2, 2015)

Here are some wrist shots with the ColaReb Distressed Aviator























The buckle is polished, but I'm the only one that would notice that it does't match the brushed case.


----------



## ryaku (Nov 13, 2006)

pix, thank you, exactly what I wanted to see!
Time to purchase one for myself.


----------



## pix (Aug 2, 2015)

I got the strap Holben's. I've purchased from them a couple of times and shipping is quick and customer service is great.

Holben's Fine Watch Bands - European and American Watch Straps and Accessories


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I too got a Colareb from Holben's (scratched tan, no stitch anywhere) and it is amazing considering the price.


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Love that colareb strap! I've had mine on a few different straps, natos look ok. I've got it on another leather one at the moment but i don't have a picture. I'd like to see what a xv looks like on a steel mesh bracelet


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Like this


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

di modell rallye 19mm:


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Just to add to the photo collection for Mark XV owner. Di-Modell Chronissimo 20mm. The way it's designed and softer leather lug opening it's easy to squeeze in without looking bad. The strap is super long just be aware.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

A good Kevlar style strap looks very nice. I got my Chrono on Kevlar new and whilst the OEM has worn, I still wear it on Kevlar style replacement strap.

Pity yours isnt 21mm or I could have hooked you up.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

That green fabric strap looks surprisingly good.



DannyV said:


> Love that colareb strap! I've had mine on a few different straps, natos look ok. I've got it on another leather one at the moment but i don't have a picture. I'd like to see what a xv looks like on a steel mesh bracelet


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Would love to have the option, unfortunately can't find any good quality kevlar in 19mm for Mark XV. I've tried 20mm, but the textual make it difficult to sqeeze, if you force it, it's stiff and not nice looking.



anonymousmoose said:


> A good Kevlar style strap looks very nice. I got my Chrono on Kevlar new and whilst the OEM has worn, I still wear it on Kevlar style replacement strap.
> 
> Pity yours isnt 21mm or I could have hooked you up.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

darrengoh said:


> Would love to have the option, unfortunately can't find any good quality kevlar in 19mm for Mark XV. I've tried 20mm, but the textual make it difficult to sqeeze, if you force it, it's stiff and not nice looking.


I checked with the people I get Kevlar style wholesale straps from and they don't have a 19mm.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Except for a multi-buckled NATO style strap, I can't think of a strap system that would not look good with an IWC Mk XV.

heb


----------



## watchcollectio (Mar 30, 2015)

YES mate !
That's a nice strap on a nice watch !
A winner choice !



pix said:


> Here are some wrist shots with the ColaReb Distressed Aviator
> View attachment 4997425


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

watchcollectio said:


> YES mate !
> That's a nice strap on a nice watch !
> A winner choice !


Great strap, what is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Share a pic of my mark XV with first generation bracelet. I picked it up when it was first released in 1999.



















Happy New Year guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

